# Rozelle Bay



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys, just a quick report from Tuesday . Headed from Rozelle Bay to Blackwatte Bay , plenty of undersize flatty and tailor . Hooked up my pretty flathead (released) on falling tide . A good day on the water . Btw this is my first trip , first kayak , first fishing report .


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice looking flathead mate, good work. On bait or lures?


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats a monster flatty, especially for your first trip. My first few yak trips resulted in donuts. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Evoids said:


> Thats a monster flatty, especially for your first trip. My first few yak trips resulted in donuts. Welcome to the forum.


X 2

Well done Penang311. Bloody good fish. First kayak, first trip, first report.....what can I say?


----------



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

yellowprowler said:


> Nice looking flathead mate, good work. On bait or lures?


Thanks , 
On soft plastic .


----------



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

Evoids said:


> Thats a monster flatty, especially for your first trip. My first few yak trips resulted in donuts. Welcome to the forum.


Yeah , thank for all member share they experience , I learn a lot from this AKFF member .


----------



## Penang311 (Sep 13, 2014)

kayakone said:


> Evoids said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a monster flatty, especially for your first trip. My first few yak trips resulted in donuts. Welcome to the forum.
> ...


  thanks


----------



## dom2132 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well done mate, there's some BIG flathead in those bays (also iron cove  )

See ya on the water!


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Good stuff. You will be well and truly addicted know.


----------

